# Cycing Question



## iksnip (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am cycling my first tank and wanted to get feedback. 

75 g tank with some amazon swords and 3 albino corys

Day 1 PH=7.6 Nitrate=0 Nitrite=0 Ammonia = 0-.25 Temp 75 F

Day 9 PH = 7.6 Nitrate = 0 Nitrite = 0 Ammonia = 0-.25 Temp 74.8

Day 16 PH = 6.4 Nitrate = 20 Nitrite = 5 Ammonia 2-4 Temp 76.1

Questions

1. What is the cause of the PH drop and is that a concern?
2. It is hard for me to tell with the colors if the ammonia is 2 or 4. I know the procress where ammonia and nitrites increase as healthy nitrates develop. Is the Ammonia to high right now and is a water change warrented? The water has a slight yellow ting to it where it didn't in the middle of the week.

thanks in advance!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Others may give differing opinions. I do not use test kits in 15 years. I strongly recommend regular partial water changes. If my water was slightly yellow, I'd do a 25% water change. Doing that may prolong your cycling process. But regular partial water changes will lower amonia amounts, but not eliminate them, like Amquel or similiar products. It will make sure the levels don't get bad enough to kill the fish.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Why are there 18 views of this topic and I am the only one to respond? We should be offering opinions and advise, not just reading the post.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am like BV77.i haven't used a test kit on more than 35 years..
considering that it is a large tank with an extremely low bioload it will take longer to cycle.normal cycle time without chemicals and using fish runs about 8-12 weeks..yours may take a couple of weeks longer.
the lower temps will also affect cycle time.
i wouldn't concern myself so much with the PH , it is fairly normal for the PH to drop as things progress...
just maintain your water changes ..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks , Loha....I forgot to mention bringing up the temp.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Are cories a good fish to cycle with anyway?
I always thought not-- that danios or red eye tetras were a better choice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cories are a fairly hardy fish..i have never had a problem using them to run in a tank. danios are good as well but not the tetras..


----------



## Demmym (Feb 2, 2016)

Im just reading, No advice. Still to new to the game to give advise


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't use the test kits, BUT believe they are helpful to someone just starting in the hobby especially through the cycle. It takes a while to get to know your tank(s). If I have a problem I can usually tell by touch, smell & sight.

The first thing I do is a walk through of the fish room before feeding or water changes.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol I use test kits on all my tanks all 6 of them

I test my water weekly to make sure everything's good. 

As far as ph lowering and water yellowing I'm guessing you have driftwood in the tank that's normal and plants sometimes will drop the ph even though I'm not sure how much of a difference 3 swords will do.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

All advice given is taken from my own personal
experience.
What has worked for me, may not work out for you.
Just putting in my 2 cents.


----------

